# Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?



## Jennifer_H (29. Juli 2017)

*Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Hey Leute, hier eine Frage an alle Wasserkühlungsexperten. Die Frage beschäftigt mich einfach seit einigen Tagen und ich will wissen ob was dran ist oder nicht, da ich es mir nicht logisch erklären kann.
Ich hab des Öfteren solche Beiträge gelesen:


> Wenn CPU und GPU im selben Kreislauf hängen, verspielst du etwas Potenzial, da die Grafikkarte sich für gewöhnlich noch in sehr viel höheren Temperaturbereichen wohlfühlt.



Also, eine CPU und eine GPU in *einem* Wasserkühlungskreislauf mit ausreichend Radiatorfläche wird die CPU gut gekühlt, aber die GPU "zu gut" gekühlt.
Gibt es ein "zu kalt" für eine Grafikkarte? Kann mir das irgendwie nicht erklären, CPUs werden ja auch mit Stickstoff in die Minusgrade gekühlt bei maximalen Takten. Geht man von einem normalen Wohnbereich aus, sollte die Raumtemperatur 10-15 Grad nicht unterschreiten (denke ich), Radiatoren werden ja eigentlich nur mit Lüftern und Raumluft gekühlt, wodurch die Wassertemperatur nicht unter die Raumtemperatur fallen sollte. Wobei die Komponenten unter Last ja dennoch einheizen und die Temperatur so oder so ansteigen sollte. Aber angenommen eine GTX 1080 läuft wirklich auf maximal 25-30 Grad, was wäre daran dann schlecht?
Meine GPU (Luftkühler) läuft bei 30 Grad mit 1987 MHz und taktet sich alle 5-10 Grad ein Stück weit runter, vermutlich damit sie besser kühlen kann (Weniger Last = Weniger Abwärme).

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## keks4 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Kurze Antwort : zu Kalt gibt es nicht bei PC Komponenten (ausser man kühlt mit LN2, dann kann es passieren dass die CPU nicht bootet... War aber eher bei älteren Modellen ein Problem) 

Das ist mehr so eine ausrede um den absolut Sinnlosen 2. Kreislauf ein wenig notwendiger erscheinen zu lassen


----------



## Venom89 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Ich glaube du hast das einfach falsch interpretiert.

Mit Potenzial ist nicht die Leistung der Hardware gemeint, sondern die der Kühlung.
Was natürlich total übertrieben ist.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## v3nom (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Besonders bei modenern Nvidia GPUs sind niedrige Temperaturen besser für einen höheren Boost-Takt. Ich denke es war gemeint, das eine GPU sich recht gut kühlen lässt und selbst mit 50°C warmen Wasser immernoch kühlbar wäre, da sie immernoch nicht über ihre 80°C kommen würde.


----------



## MetallSimon (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Wie bereits gesagt, geht es um das potential des Kühlkreislaufs.
Je größer der Temperaturunterschied (je heißer dein Wasser), desto mehr wärme kann abgeführt werden.
Die CPU sollte maximal 60°C warm werden, während die GPU 90°C warm werden darf.
Wenn du beides in einem Kreislauf hast, willst du die CPU unter 60°C halten, womit die GPU auch unter 60°C bleiben müsste, du aber dementsprechend die Lüfter mehr aufdrehen musst.

Deswegen werden für Grafikkarten meistens nur Kanalkühler verwende, für CPUs aber Düsenkühler.
Angenommen dein Wasser ist 30°C heiß. Der Düsenkühler kann die Wärme von der CPU besser an das Wasser abgeben und die CPU ist somit nur 5°C wärmer, als das Wasser. Deine CPU hat 35°C . 
Der Kanalkühler auf der GPU gibt die Wärme schlechter an das Wasser ab und deshalb ist deine GPU 15°C wärmer als das Wasser, liegt also bei 50°C.
Die Spannungswandler auf der Grafikkarte müssen ebenfalls mitgekühlt werden, vertragen allerdings noch mehr Hitze als die GPU, wehalb diese meistens keine eigene Kühlstruktur bekommen, sondern nur über den Kupferblock mitgekühlt werden.
somit relativierern sich die unterschiedlichen Temperaturen wieder einigermaßen.


----------



## Jennifer_H (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Danke euch, okay also gibt es kein zu kalt das ist schon mal gut.
Wenn aber der CPU Kühler (Düsen) besser kühlen kann und somit die CPU kälter als die GPU ist, so sollte doch dort kein Problem sein, das die GPU zu kalt wäre und deshalb einen eigenen Kreislauf bräuchte...?
Aktuell kühle ich meinen i7 4790k mit einem 240 Slim Radiator auf 25 Grad Idle (300 RPM) und 40-50 Grad unter Last (600 RPM).
Werde nächste Woche dann eine MSI 1080 EK X mit Einbinden und bei höheren Temperaturen einen weiteren 240 Radiator dazukaufen, aktuell sind es 60 Watt CPU und mit der GPU zusammen wären es 275 Watt TDP, der Radiator schafft 200 Watt, jedoch denke ich das es stark von den RPM der Lüfter abhängt wieviel er wirklich schafft, aber das werde ich dann demnächst sehen. 
Deshalb, warum braucht man mehr RPM um die CPU kühl zu halten, wenn diese eh schon besser kühlt durch den Düsenblock?
Würde ich einen 2. 240 Radiator dazukaufen hätte ich 275 Watt Abwärme und 400 Watt schaffen die Radiatoren, erhöhte Lüfterdrehzahlen hatte ich bis jetzt nur bei AiO WaKüs.
Habe auch schon gesehen das andere ihre CPU Only mit einem 480 Radiator kühlen


----------



## IICARUS (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Es gibt kein Unterschied zwischen AIO und Custom WaKü.
Eine modulare Wasserkühlung ist nur deshalb besser da alle verbauten Teile selbst bestimmt werden können. In diesem Sinn kann dann auch eine eigene erstelle Wasserkühlung im Umfang größer als eine AIO ausfallen. Es gibt dann noch andere Vorteile wie Beispielsweise das befüllen mittels AGB was einfacher ist und mit mehr Radiatorenfläche  kann auch mehr Wärme abgekühlt werden.
Je nach Radiatorenfläche müssen die Lüfter dementsprechend auch laufen. Bedeutet... fehlt Kühlfläche müssen Lufter auch mehr leisten um die Wärme wieder abkühlen zu können. Zudem kommt es aufs Kompromiss an, denn Manche bekommt eine Krise bei überschreiten von 32 Grad Wassertemperatur, so das die Lüfter dann voll aufgedreht werden. Der andere hat es dann lieber leiser und lässt die Wassertemperatur auf 35-40 Grad heiß werden.

Im Allgemeinem bewegt sich CPU und GPU bezogen aufs Delta zur Wassertemperatur mit rauf oder runter.
Beutet selbst wenn eine Wassertemperatur von 35-40 Grad erreicht wird und man mit den Temperaturen der CPU und GPU zufrieden ist muss man auch die Lüfter nicht voll aufdrehen.
Mit meinem Mora muss ich die Lüfter nicht voll aufdrehen, sondern kann 32 Grad Wassertemperatur mit nur 750 U/min halten. Selbst wenn ich nur 320 U/min laufen lassen würde und zwischen 35-37 Grad kommen würde, würden meine CPU und GPU noch kein Hitzetod erleiden und noch unter der Temperaturen was sie zuvor unter Luft hatten liegen.

Im übrigem ist es Unsinn das eine CPU keine 60 Grad übersteigen darf, die CPU schaltet normal bei etwa 105 Grad ab und taktet ab etwa 95 Grad langsam herunter um Wärme zu verringern.
Solange eine CPU nicht anfängt herunter zu takten ist es egal ob sie 60, 70 oder gar 80 Grad heiß wird, kühler ist natürlich besser, besonders wenn noch übertaktet werden soll.

Meine Grafikkarte liegt bei einer Wassertemperatur von 32 Grad bei nur 43 Grad. Hierbei erreicht die CPU dann eine Temperatur im Schnitt von etwa 38-42 Grad, mit Spitzen bis zu 47 Grad.
Mit meiner 1070 Grafikkarte kann ich mein OC mit 2063/4500Mhz gut halten. Ohne OC kann ich den vollen Takt der Grafikkarte halten.
Meine Erfahrungswerte kann man auch nicht verallgemeinern, da es immer aufs System ankommt was für eine Wärme abgegeben wird und wie gut alles abgeführt und gekühlt werden kann.


----------



## Bullnados (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

CPUs dürfen deutlich wärmer werden als 60°. Vielleicht sollte man nicht gerade dreistellig werden, aber 80° gehen da schon. Ausßerdem sind die meisten Pumpen z.B Aquastream XT bis 40° ausgelegt.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Bei den GPUs gab es sogar Fälle wie ATIs 2900XT und Nvidias GTX480 welche durch niedrigere Temperaturen spürbar weniger Strom verbraucht haben (hatten beide horrende Leckströme welche stark mit der Temperatur skalieren).
Generell geht es wie mehrfach erwähnt immer nur um die Grenze zu "zu heiß". Ein "zu kalt" gibt es für PC-Komponenten oberhalb 0°C nicht.


----------



## Abductee (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Verallgemeinert PC-Komponenten nicht zu sehr. HDD`s mögen es gar nicht unterhalb der spezifizierten Betriebstemperatur betrieben zu werden.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Was HDDs nicht mögen sind Temperaturschwankungen sowie allgemein ein und ausgeschaltet zu werden.
Dass Dauerbetrieb bei z.B 5°C schon ein Problem wäre lässt sich statistisch nicht nachweisen da es nunmal keine Server mit der Betriebstemperatur gibt.


----------



## Abductee (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Du brauchst keine 5°C.
Je nach Modell reichen da schon 20°C aus und die Ausfallsrate schnellt nach oben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Wie gesagt: Das Problem sind Lastschwankungen und ein/ausschalten. Wertet man Server aus welche ja bei konstanter 21°C Raumtemperatur laufen, sind die 21°C Platten die die nicht durchgängig belastet(und damit der Motor gedreht) sondern immer nur kurz angeschoben werden.

Spezifiziert für den Betrieb sind z.B. Seagates Barracudas übrigens von 0 bis 60°C


----------



## Jennifer_H (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Danke für eure Antworten 
Also extreme Kühlung brauch ich nicht, es soll eigentlich nur leise sein. Die CPU und GPU können ruhig 60-65 Grad bei mir erreichen, das wäre kein Problem. Was aber ist mit der Wassertemperatur? Wo sollte man dort eine Grenze ziehen und die RPM wirklich erhöhen?
Hab mal gelesen das zu heißes Wasser der Pumpe schaden kann, aber wieviel Grad Wassertemperatur wären zu heiß?

Edit:
Festplatten nutze ich keine mehr, aber die Barracuda haben allgemein ja eine hohe Ausfallrate 

Edit 2:
Es gibt Lüfter mit Airflow und welche mit Statischen Druck.
Die mit höherem Druck haben weniger Airflow aber sind besser für Radiatoren, was aber ist besser, wenn man nur 20-40% RPM laufen lässt?
Sind dann beide gleich gut oder dennoch die mit dem höheren Druck besser?


----------



## Bullnados (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Die mit statischen Druck bauen immer mehr Druck auf. Relevant aber eher bei dicken Radis >=45mm.

Meine Wassertempgrenze lieg bei 40-45°  wobei ich die selten erreiche


----------



## Jennifer_H (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*



Bullnados schrieb:


> Die mit statischen Druck bauen immer mehr Druck auf. Relevant aber eher bei dicken Radis >=45mm



Mein 240 Front Radi ist 26mm dick, der optionale in der Decke wird 30mm werden.
Habe aktuell die Lüfter darauf verbaut:
Scythe
Leider keine Angabe zum Druck, wären spezielle "Drucklüfter" wie z.B. die Corsair SP Quiet besser bzw leiser oder ist es egal bei maximal 30mm Radi?


----------



## Bullnados (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Ich vermute das P steht für Pressure
Schau mal hier is ne ziemlich coole Seite wenns um Lüfter geht Recensione Scythe Glide Stream serie

Wenn du schon Lüfter hast und mit denen zufrieden bist, würd ich mir keine neuen kaufen. Ansonsten giubts noch  Noctua NF-F12 odermdie Industrials.


----------



## Jennifer_H (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Meine Lüfter sind da nicht gelistet, laut Verpackung:
Scythe:
1300 RPM - 26.1 dBa - 73.39 CFM - 12.8 Pa
Corsair:
1450 RPM - 23.0 dBa - 37.85 CFM - 12.6 Pa
Noctua:
1500 RPM - 22.0 dBa - 54.74 CFM - 25,6 Pa

Ein Noctua ist mit 150.000 Betriebsstunden angegeben, ein Scythe mit 30.000

An sich find ich die Scythe nicht schlecht, da sie auch recht günstig sind, jedoch haben die Lager ab und zu Probleme, weshalb jetzt 1-2 Lüfter wieder nerven ab und zu.

30.000 Stunden sind 3,5 Jahre im 24/7 Betrieb, ich hab meine ersten seit 2 Jahren bei 4-8 Std Betrieb/Tag, dennoch sind es ja eher Airflow Lüfter, welche durch das Gehäuse und dem Radiator von beiden Seiten blockiert werden. Deshalb die Frage ob andere besser sein könnten.
2 Scythe 20 Euro, 2 Corsair 25 Euro, 2 Noctua 45 Euro, wobei die Noctua den doppelten Druck aufbauen können, sofern diese Angaben auch stimmen.


----------



## Abductee (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Bei maximaler Drehzahl.
Mit wenig Drehzahl kannst du die Druck- und Förderangaben vergessen.

Als Beispiel ein Noctua NF-F12:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder Noiseblocker eLoop:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bullnados (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Deswegen ja der Hinweiß mit der Seite, die geben dort über der kompletten Drehzahlbereich Fördermenge und Druck an. Gibts auch bei youtube


----------



## Jennifer_H (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Wenn ich jetzt so 300 RPM Idle und 600 RPM Last anpeile, ist dann egal welche Lüfter man nimmt (bei 26 und 30 mm Radiatoren)?
Bei dem ELoops Bild steigt der Airflow und der Druck sinkt, ist das ein Fehler im Diagramm oder ... ?


----------



## Venom89 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Bevor du dir neue Lüfter kaufst, nimm lieber einen zweiten radi. Mit einem 240er CPU und GPU zu kühlen ist keine gute Idee. Ich hoffe du hast einem Wassertemperatur Fühler eingebaut. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jennifer_H (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Die Grafikkarte kommt, wenn Amazon das Geld zurückerstattet hat, wielange das auch immer dauern mag, kann morgen sein oder in zwei Wochen mal sehen. Fittings, Verschlussstopfen und einen Temp Sensor im Verschlussstopfen hab ich schon hier, der kommt dann in die GPU mit rein.
Radiator werde ich zu 90% nachrüsten aber erst nächsten Monat wenn das Geld dafür da ist 
Aber Lüfter muss ich so oder so 1-2 tauschen, deshalb die Frage welchen...

Edit: Sollte das Wasser/CPU/GPU mit einem Radiator zu hoch werden dann erhöhe ich für die Übergangszeit die RPM und drossle beide Komponenten etwas.
CPU -400 MHz = -20 Watt
Bei der GPU könnte man ja auch den Boost Takt ausschalten oder per Afterburner die maximale Spannung/Takt festlegen.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*



Jennifer_H schrieb:


> Die Grafikkarte kommt, wenn Amazon das Geld zurückerstattet hat, wielange das auch immer dauern mag, kann morgen sein oder in zwei Wochen mal sehen. Fittings, Verschlussstopfen und einen Temp Sensor im Verschlussstopfen hab ich schon hier, der kommt dann in die GPU mit rein.


Du hast dir ein Tempsensor als Verschlussstopfen für die Grafikkarte gekauft? Wirst du nicht verbaut bekommen, da du damit den Anschluss verschließen wirst.
Je nach Radiator kannst du diesen dort verbauen oder in einem freien nicht genutztem Anschluss des AGBs.

Ein Temperatursensor als Durchfluss wäre besser gewesen, denn diesen könntest du so ziemlich überall verbauen.


----------



## Jennifer_H (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Du hast dir ein Tempsensor als Verschlussstopfen für die Grafikkarte gekauft? Wirst du nicht verbaut bekommen, da du damit den Anschluss verschließen wirst.
> Je nach Radiator kannst du diesen dort verbauen oder in einem freien nicht genutztem Anschluss des AGBs.



Radiator hat keinen weiteren Anschluss frei, Pumpe auch nicht. Warum geht es bei der GPU nicht?
Diese GPU und diesen Sensor
Geht das oder nicht? Wollte den unten in die GPU in einen der beiden Ports reinschrauben als Verschlussstopfen sozusagen.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Die Sensor-Stopfen sind gerne mal so lang, dass sie den gegenüberliegenden Anschluss mit verschließen. Der sieht aber auf den Bildern tatsächlich kurz genug aus um auch an einem Graka-Terminal zu passen.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Bei diesem bin ich mir jetzt nicht so sicher, dachte das wäre einer mit einem Langen Stift dran.
Beim Anschlussterminal des Kühlers hast du auf jeder Seite ein Gewindestück und in der Mitte eine Spalte was nach innen rein geht, diese Spalte solltest du dir nicht verengen, da dann dein Durchfluss damit behindert wird. Es gibt sogar Anschlüsse dessen Gewinde zu weit rein rangt und hier schon Ausgleichsringe mit verbaut werden müssen um das Gewinde zu verkürzen. Du kannst aber diesen Verschlussstopfen ein schrauben und dann von der anderen Seite schauen wie weit der rein ragen wird.

Ein AGB hat normalerweise mehrere Anschlüsse, da hierzu der Schlauch von unten oder von den Seiten verbaut werden kann.
Je nachdem welcher Anschluss hierzu verwendet wird bleiben Anschlüsse frei wo ein Verschlussstopfen drauf kommt, dort könntest du dein Sensor ggf. auch verbauen.


----------



## Jennifer_H (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Nach Augenmaß ist er 1mm länger der "Stift in der Mitte" als beim Verschlussstopfen ohne Thermometer...


----------



## IICARUS (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Mit Bild sieht es auch wie bereits geschrieben gut aus, ohne Bild hatte ich an einen anderen Sensor gedacht gehabt.


----------



## Jennifer_H (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Der Sensor hat einen Durchmesser von 6,5mm und eine Höhe von etwa 0,8mm, also funktioniert mein Vorhaben? 

Edit: Der Radiator ist ein EK-CoolStream SE 240 Slim-Radiator (240 mm), dieser hat nur zwei Anschlüsse.
Der nächste optionale wird ein Alphacool Nexxos ST30, die haben soweit ich sehen kann erst mehrere Anschlüsse ab einer Dicke von 45mm.


----------



## Painkilleraxel (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Hallo,würde auch zu einem Durchflusssensor  mit innen liegendem Fühler empfehlen.
Von beiden Seiten G1/4  Gewionde und du kanst in überall im Loop einbauen.
So bekommst du eine genauere Messung hin,als wenn der fühler an einem Gehäuse und fast stehendes Wasser sich befindet.
Habe die Gleichen wie,auch mit LCD Anzeige,aber halt mit 2 x G1/4  Gewinnde. Super dinger.


----------



## Jennifer_H (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Ja hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, jedoch bräuchte ich auch noch ein Auslassventil, das alles wird dann wiederrum nicht mehr so günstig


----------



## IICARUS (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Was für ein Auslassventil meinst du? Beim Durchfluss wird dieser einfach im Anschluss rein gedreht und dann der Schlauchanschluss direkt auf den Sensor.
Aber wie bereits geschrieben dürfte es mit deinem keine Probleme geben, da der wirklich sehr kurz ist.


----------



## Jennifer_H (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Mit Auslassventil meine ich, wenn ich was am Kreislauf/System tauschen/ändern will, dann muss man das Wasser irgendwie rausbekommen. Hab nach Einbau der GPU dafür nur die Möglichkeit, den Output Schlauch der Pumpe zu durchschneiden, was dennoch billiger ist den zu ersetzen als ein Ventil mit 100 Adaptern einzubauen.



> So bekommst du eine genauere Messung hin,als wenn der fühler an einem Gehäuse und fast stehendes Wasser sich befindet.



Kannst du mir bitte einen Link senden für das Teil was du (IICARUS) meinst?


----------



## IICARUS (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Ach so du meinst ein Ablasshahn zum entleeren des Kreislaufs.
Das ist in der Tat eine Frage was man ausgeben möchte, denn neben einem Ablasshahn braucht man noch ein T-Stück und ggf. noch zwei Adapter mit Gewinde auf jeder Seite.
Durchschneiden musst man nicht unbedingt, je nachdem wie alles verbaut ist reicht es aus den Schlauch von einem Anschluss abzuziehen. Selbst mit einem Ablasshahn wirst du nicht alles raus bekommen, da auch Wasser in Blöcke und Radiatoren stehen bleibt und je nachdem wie der Loop verläuft Schläuche nicht leer laufen.

Ich meinte so was: Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 mit C/F Display | Temp. Anzeige | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Aber dein Sensor geht auch und wenn es in der Grafikkarte passt, was ich auch glaube, dann misst du ja kein stehendes Wasser.


----------



## Jennifer_H (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Gut, denke nämlich auch nicht das dort das Wasser stehen würde, ist ja an der Kurve bei der GPU, würde unten eben dann beim Einlass in die GPU messen, aber die Wassertemperatur sollte +/- 1 Grad das gleiche sein denk ich.
Mein Kreislauf hat 13/10 Schläuche, abziehen kann man da eigentlich nichts, weil die so fest sitzen, das es nicht geht denk ich. Die Schläuche auf die Fittings pressen ist ja nichtmal so leicht, bei der CPU hat sich mein Mainboard schon ordentlich durchgebogen 
Werde für die GPU den langen Schlauch von CPU zu Pumpe durchschneiden und dort die GPU zwischenstecken wenn es reicht. Für einen 2. Radiator dann wie gesagt den Schlauch von Pumpe Outlet zu Radiator aus dem Case ziehen und vorsichtig zerschneiden, dann Pumpe anmachen, das soviel wie möglich rauskommt und dann eben den 2. Radi einbauen und den kaputten Schlauch oben nutzen oder austauschen (hab noch 1,5 Meter).
So die Theorie :'D
Alternativ Auslassventil, von Pumpe ein 90 Grad Winkel, Innen-Innen Gewinde, T Stück, Innen-Innen Gewinde, Fitting und eben das Auslassventil + optional Fitting und Innen Innen Gewinde.
Deshalb denke ich, das ein Schlauch da etwas billiger wäre


----------



## LimeGreen777 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Als ich meine Wasserkühlung vor einem Jahr umgebaut habe, habe ich mir auch ein T- Stück samt Kugelhahn geholt. Schauste mal bei Aquatuning bzw Alphacool. Beides mit gängigem G1/4 gewinde für 13/10er Schläuche. Funktioniert wunderbar das Ganze, der Schlauch zum Kugelhahn stellt sich mit der Zeit voll mit Wasser. Achte darauf, die Entleerung am tiefsten Punkt vom Kühlkreislauf einzubauen, damit auch wirklich alles so gut es geht leer laufen kann.

Edit:

Was die Temperaturen betrifft: Die Wassertemperatur würde ich an der wärmsten Stelle messen, also nach der GPU. Welche Graka und Kühler hast du?


----------



## Jennifer_H (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Muss ich mal gucken, hatte bis jetzt nur bei Caseking danach gesucht. Weiß nur eben nicht ob sich das lohnt, da ich eigentlich nicht vor hatte die Wasserkühlung 100 mal zu Ändern aber gut das weiß man auch nie so wirklich


----------



## LimeGreen777 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Du solltest ein mal im Jahr das Wasser tauschen, weil der Korrosionsschutz seine Wirkung dann verloren hat. Ich habe den Fred jetzt nur halb überflogen: Wenn du es leise willst, solltest du auf jeden fall sogenannte Shrouds verbauen (Lüftervorkammer). Die gibt's von Phobia in verschieden Dicken. Ich habe die mit 7mm genommen. ACHTUNG: Du brauchst dann M3x35 Schrauben um die Lüfter befestigen zu können.


----------



## Jennifer_H (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Das Wasser ja, reicht alle 2-3 Jahre zu tauschen, kann man aber auch 1-2 mal pro Jahr machen, denke mal durch allgemeine Hardwareupgrades wird es eh keine 2 Jahre bleiben bei mir 
Die Shrouds kenne ich, jedoch bleibt die Frage nach Airflow oder Drucklüfter, da ich in der Front beim Ansaugen eine geschlossene Tür direkt vor den Lüftern habe (Be Quiet Dark Base 900 Pro)


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Bei Kreisläufen ohne Kupfer ist der Korrosionsschutz in erster Linie als Biozit im Einsatz, das schafft der auch nach Jahren noch.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Du könntest dir auch den Wasserhahn sparen, indem du einfach ein T-Stück dran machst und statt den Wasserhahn ein langen Schlauch dran mit Verschlussstopfen.
Beim ablassen dann einfach den Schlauch raus holen und den Stopfen abschrauben. Wasserhahn ist da natürlich eine feine Sache, Schlauch dran und einfach aufdrehen. Als ich meine WaKü zusammengebaut habe, habe ich in den ersten drei Monate immer wieder ein kleinwenig anders umgebaut oder erweitert. Da war ich froh direkt was zum ablassen mit eingeplant zu haben.

Da ich bei mir schlecht an den Wasserhahn dran kam habe ich es bei mir anders gemacht.
Schlauch von AGB zur Pumpe mit T-Stück angebunden, statt den Wasserhahn direkt ans T-Stück zu schrauben habe ich ein Stück Schlauch genommen und auf die andere Seite des Gehäuse verlegt. Dort am ende dann den Wasserhahn dran und als Sicherheit noch eine Verschlussschraube an den Wasserhahn eingeschraubt. Nun komme ich sehr gut ohne Probleme dran.

Im übrigem kannst du sehr leicht Schläuche wieder abziehen, indem du mit einer Flachzange ganz nah am Anschluss den Schlauch zusammen drückst, dann rutscht der Schlauch immer etwas nach vorne.
Bei mir geht der Schlauch leichter drauf, aber zum Mora habe ich mit Absicht 13mm Tüllen und 16/10er Schlauch verwendet. Dort habe ich den Schlauch auch nur mit Kraftaufwand und mit etwas erwärmen drauf bekommen. Muss ich da den Schlauch abnehmen muss ich auch abscheiden, da ich den Schlauch dort auch nicht mehr abgezogen bekomme.


----------



## LimeGreen777 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*



Jennifer_H schrieb:


> jedoch bleibt die Frage nach Airflow oder Drucklüfter, da ich in der Front beim Ansaugen eine geschlossene Tür direkt vor den Lüftern habe (Be Quiet Dark Base 900 Pro)



Willst du es leise haben Airflow (AF), willst du es so kalt wie möglich Static Pressure (SP). Wobei es auch viel auf die Bauweise der Lüfter ankommt. Bin von den Alphacool Coolmove 2 mit 1800rpm auf die Phobya G Silent mit 1500rpm gewechselt. Der unterschied ist schon deutlich zu hören. In Kombination mit den Shrouds ergibt es ein angenehmes Klangbild, kein grobes Windrauschen und angenehm leise.
Bei meinem Corsair Obsidian 750D hab ich das so gelöst: Frontlüfter demontiert und den 240er rein, Lüfter auf die Innenseite -> Luft geht aus dem Case raus.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

In meinem Fall habe ich auf Nocuta gebaut.
Habe auf dem 240er Radiator die NF-F12 drauf, auf dem 420er die NF-A14 und auf dem Mora die NF-P12.
Finde die Lüfter was Lautstärke und Luftdruck bei geringer Drehzahl am besten.

Mein Rechner ist durch die viel zahl der Lüfter da sie nicht über 700 U/min laufen müssen sehr leise.
In Idle/Office ist er sogar lautlos.

Sobald es wieder kühler wird lasse ich nur die Frontlüfter mit einer bestimmten Mindestdrehzahl laufen und die anderen ab einer bestimmten Temperatur ganz abschalten.


----------



## Jennifer_H (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Wie gesagt ist es auch eine Preisfrage bei den Lüftern, die maximalen RPM lassen Sie also bei einer bestimmten % Zahl immer höher drehen, da ich keine richtige Lüftersteuerung habe, sondern nur vom Mainboard zur Lüftersteuerung des Gehäuses, welche im Grunde nur eine Verteilerplatine ist.

Das mit dem Wasser ablassen ja hmm, werde mir da schon noch was einfallen lassen denke ich, vorerst aber wird der erste Schlauch zerteilt für die GPU da er wie gesagt lang genug sein sollte, danach beim 2. Radiator bau ich entweder was dazu ein oder lass den Schlauch einfach länger.
Mein Kreislauf geht Pumpe --> Front Radi --> (folgend Decke Radi) --> CPU --> Pumpe
AGB und Pumpe sind ein Teil, weshalb ich auch keine offenen Anschlüsse hab/haben werde, außer bei der GPU eben.


----------



## Jennifer_H (1. August 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Im übrigem kannst du sehr leicht Schläuche wieder abziehen, indem du mit einer Flachzange ganz nah am Anschluss den Schlauch zusammen drückst, dann rutscht der Schlauch immer etwas nach vorne.



Klingt gut, jedoch nicht geklappt (siehe Bild).
Hatte den Schlauch von CPU zu Pumpe durchgeschnitten, von der CPU kam kein Tropfen, der andere Teil des Schlauches kam Einiges raus. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher wie ich das wieder geschafft hab, aber bei der Pumpe/AGB Kombi war dann Wasser. Kann das physikalisch mit der Schwerkraft irgendwie passiert sein, oder ist es den Schlauch außen am Rand runter gelaufen? Oder ist die Pumpe undicht? Jedoch läuft es nun befüllt seit einer Stunde, ohne einen Tropfen außerhalb des Kreislaufs...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Hier ein Video, sieht man mehr wo es war:
Dropbox - 20170801_151712.mp4


----------



## IICARUS (1. August 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Mit der Schwerkraft hat es nichts zu tun, sondern das die CPU halt nicht die tiefste Stelle ist.
Zudem sollten am Kreislauf was geöffnet werden damit beim ablaufen Luft eindringen kann. Normal reicht es aus den AGB auf zu machen oder wie in meinem Fall habe ich am oberen Radiator an der Oberseite Verschlussschrauben die ich hierzu öffnen kann. 

Bei dir auf dem Video sieht es aus als ob am AGB an der Unterseite undicht wäre.
Hat sich vielleicht beim öffnen des Deckels gelockert gabt. Genaueres ist jedoch nicht ersichtlich.


----------



## Jennifer_H (1. August 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Hmmm das Öffnen des AGB Deckels hab ich zuerst nicht gemacht, erst danach...
Es sieht so aus als wäre der AGB undicht, jedoch nachdem abtrocknen PC hingelegt und alles trocken, dann befüllt und auch alles trocken geblieben, das wundert mich bissl.
Der AGB sitzte beim Kauf schon bombenfest und jetzt auch noch, weshalb ich daran nix geändert hatte.


----------



## IICARUS (1. August 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*

Kannst du selber testen. 

Tauche mal ein Stück Schlauch im Waschbecken unter Wasser und lässt mit Wasser voll laufen, dann hältst du eine Seite des Schlauch mit dem Daumen zu.
Du wirst dann den Schlauch aus dem Wasser nehmen können ohne das aus dem Schlauch Wasser ausläuft. 
Sobald du am Schlauch den Daumen weg nimmst läuft das Wasser aus.

Das mit der Dichtigkeit einfach weiter beobachten.


----------



## Jennifer_H (1. August 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarte läuft besser bei hohen Temperaturen?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Kannst du selber testen.
> 
> Tauche mal ein Stück Schlauch im Waschbecken unter Wasser und lässt mit Wasser voll laufen, dann hältst du eine Seite des Schlauch mit dem Daumen zu.
> Du wirst dann den Schlauch aus dem Wasser nehmen können ohne das aus dem Schlauch Wasser ausläuft.
> ...



Ja das Grundprinzip ist mir bewusst, deshalb Deckel des AGB zugelassen damit nur am Anfang wenig rauskommt und dann wollte ich den AGB öffnen damit alles noch gar raus kommt.. allerdings kam vor dem Öffnen schon fast alles raus (bis auf den Radiator, der steht hochkant mit Anschlüsse oben)


----------

